# Makena injection J1725 vs Q9986



## debdebc (Jul 14, 2017)

I have found mixed information about the Makena (hydroxyprogesterone caproate) injections about the code changing on 7-1-17 from J1725 to Q9986 for Medicare and Medicaid. Can someone confirm that the actual code that needs to be used is the Q code. Thanks for the help!


----------



## chary_ed2k (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/2017Downloads/R3776CP.pdf

Please review CMS Transmittal link above. 

Hope this help.


----------



## rareshide (Jan 5, 2018)

The CMS transmittal refers to Medicare regulations, not Medicaid.  Texas Medicaid guidelines requires J1725.


----------

